# Info on Hallowell Acadia



## Geno2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I am not in the trade, but this is NOT a request for DIY help.

About 3 years ago we got a Hallowell Acadia 4 ton system. Some problems over the last few years, mostly bad capacitors. 3 weeks ago compressors went out. Installer has not been able to get a response from Hallowell. Web search by me shows company just about out of business. Installer does not know what to do until Hallowell straightens out, which they probably will not.

Anyone with info on Hallowell? Are you guys able to get parts? How are you handling this situation? Sounds like there are a lot of failing Acadia systems out there. 

Thanks. Gene


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Those are Bristol compressors. So your contractor can still get them, but it won't be under warranty from Bristol. So you would have to pay, and the primary compressor will be expensive.

The air handler is a York air handler, so no problem getting parts for it either. the thermostat will be a problem if it goes out, its OEM only as I recall..

Hallowell may not recover. They are trying, but its not looking great for them.


----------



## Geno2 (Mar 3, 2011)

*So what would you do.....*

Hi Beenthere, thanks for the reply. You are right, the air handler is York. The stat is White Rodgers, so replacements for this should be available. 

Our installer said Hallowell just got a shipment of compressors in, and will be sending replacement compressors out for us. That was last week, they have not arrived yet, not holding my breath....

If we do not get these, would YOU pay for compressors and installation and keep your fingers crossed, or scrap the Acadia and get, say, a York 2 stage 4 ton outdoor unit? To rephrase the question, would we be more likely to get 5 years, or 5 months, out of the new compressors? (I know the best answer is "Who knows", I'm asking for an educated guess!)

Thanks again. Gene


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

How long you would/will get out of the replacement compressor depends on what caused the failure in the first place. Some of the failed compressors out there will be from a improper install. Or an incorrect charge.

In theory, you should get many years out of a new compressor, provided the cause of the failure is found and corrected, and good replacement practices are done.

Myself, I don't think I would count on more then 3 years though. The design of the Hallwell is still relatively new(even though its sort of a copy of another system/design), so there is no track record to go on. And with all of the problems that have been cropping up, I "PERSONALLY" don't think they are reliable for long term use at this time. 

You might want to check if your can find that exact thermostat. It may be made special for the hallowell, and be OEM only due to the way it brings in the compressors.


----------



## Geno2 (Mar 3, 2011)

*White Rodgers 90 Series Blue 1F95-1277*

Hi Beenthere, perhaps the only good break in this whole process....the stat is a White Rodgers 90 Series Blue 1F95-1277, which is listed as a current product. So the only proprietary item would likely be the board? Thanks again. Gene


----------

